# stat question



## jeff (Jan 18, 2018)

seeing if there is a 3h 2c stat available that will bring on aux heat by run time instead of raising temp by 3 degrees. been In 20s where I'm at and 2stage heatpump not keeping up. works great when homeowners are awake and can manually adjust the setting but over night runs soley on heatpump and with defrost and cold temps it gets cold inside. thanks


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

turn up the stat on the set back time, ie: at night. the sytem or stat should automatically switch to stage 2 when the temperature is not met in a frame of time anmd or a 3 to 5 degree temp difference between set and actual temp. on modern digital stats that is all programmable in the set up. 3rd being emergency heat which again is in the setup


----------

